# Visa Approved 175 CSL



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everybody 
Today My online status page changed to visa approved :clap2:.:clap2::clap2:
Now I am sending my passport tomorrow for visa stamping.

My time lines are as below -

Application lodged-22/04/2009.
Medicals received-23/06/09.
PCC uploaded-22/06/09.
CO- 23/09/09.
Visa approved-12/10/09
Initial entry date-till-12/06/10.

Ram


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ram

congratulations, if u can put a more detailed timeline on the timeline thread, it wud be great. so what r ur plans? what about job etc?


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

ram said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Now I am sending my passport tomorrow for visa stamping.
> 
> Ram


Congratulations Ram. Please let me know how are you sending your passports for labelling ? Where are you based ?


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats Ram, Looks like a good day today...whats your profession..and when you plan to make ur move..


----------



## adeelhaider (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats Ram!!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Dolly


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations mate :clap2:


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

That was fast!!! Congratulations


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi ram. 
Congratz.
this was very quick. Dear can you tell me how many experience you have ? Also if you can list all the timelines from ACS and embassy it would be great. Have you secured MODL points?


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS RAM :clap2:



ram said:


> Hi everybody
> Today My online status page changed to visa approved :clap2:.:clap2::clap2:
> Now I am sending my passport tomorrow for visa stamping.
> 
> ...


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> Congratulations Ram. Please let me know how are you sending your passports for labelling ? Where are you based ?


Thanks LoveOZ 
My agent is going to send passport to local VFS ondigarh office. I am based in Chandigarh.

Ram


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi ram
> 
> congratulations, if u can put a more detailed timeline on the timeline thread, it wud be great. so what r ur plans? what about job etc?


Thanks Anj 
I have updated the timeline thread with all details. I am planning to move in Jan 2010 though have not secured any job yet, will start looking for it now. hoping to get more help from forum as I move on.

Ram


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Congrats Ram, Looks like a good day today...whats your profession..and when you plan to make ur move..


Thanks OZSOLZ 
I am an Electronics Engineer working in telecom sector. I am planning to move in Jan .. No plans yet will post in forum as it goes...

Ram


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for lovely wishes..Hope everyone will get there visas soon...


My time lines are as below -
Application to IEA- Feb 2009
IEA approved (Electronics Engineer- April 2009
Application lodged- DIAC-22/04/2009.
Medicals received-23/06/09.
PCC uploaded-22/06/09.
CO- 23/09/09.
Visa approved-12/10/09
Initial entry date-till-12/06/10.

Ram


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

ram.......

Congrats to you on getting visa in such a speed.

.............................................................................................................
My Time Line
Agent applied April 2007
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> ram.......
> 
> Congrats to you on getting visa in such a speed.
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,
Why ur timeline is very lenghthy as compared to others? whats the reason of that?
where are you from and are you in IT professional?
Please update.

Thanks..


----------



## JT1979 (Mar 8, 2009)

Congratulations Ram!

Seems like this month is a good month for 175 CSL, mine was approved October 13, 2009. I lodged it last March 10, 2009. Medicals and PCCs were sent the following month. The department confirmed to have received them that same month. Since then, my status never moved, up until I got the confirmation that my visa application has been approved.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

JT1979 said:


> Congratulations Ram!
> 
> Seems like this month is a good month for 175 CSL, mine was approved October 13, 2009. I lodged it last March 10, 2009. Medicals and PCCs were sent the following month. The department confirmed to have received them that same month. Since then, my status never moved, up until I got the confirmation that my visa application has been approved.


Hi JT1979,
Have you got your final visa approved yet? where are you from and u applied for which visa?

@Ram,
May I know for which visa you applied?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

umair said:


> Hi Hari,
> Why ur timeline is very lenghthy as compared to others? whats the reason of that?
> where are you from and are you in IT professional?
> Please update.
> ...


Hallo umair......

The only mistake i made is used a stupid agent.
Whenever delay seems i ask him to send a plea to Diac, but he always ask me to be PATIENT.
At last with the advice of this forum members especially Anj and EE-india i called Diac. Then Diac explained that your application is bundled with Modl application.
We will clear it within 3 months.

That means " ONLY CRYING BABY WILL GET MILK"

If that stupid agent send a plea to Diac earlier this kind of delay can be avoided.


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

umair said:


> Hi JT1979,
> 
> @Ram,
> May I know for which visa you applied?


Hi umair 
I applied for GSM 175 Independent CSL (Electronics Engineer)


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

ram said:


> Hi umair
> I applied for GSM 175 Independent CSL (Electronics Engineer)


Thanks ram.
so whats are your plans next?

Ram you did all things yourself or hired any agent for your case?

Please update.

Thanks..


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Hallo umair......
> 
> The only mistake i made is used a stupid agent.
> Whenever delay seems i ask him to send a plea to Diac, but he always ask me to be PATIENT.
> ...


Hey hariii,
Are you an IT Professional and where are you from?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

umair said:


> Hey hariii,
> Are you an IT Professional and where are you from?


I am from India...Electronics as profession


----------



## JT1979 (Mar 8, 2009)

ram said:


> Hi umair
> I applied for GSM 175 Independent CSL (Electronics Engineer)


Hi Umair,

I applied for GSM 175 (Civil Engineer)


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

JT1979 said:


> Hi Umair,
> 
> I applied for GSM 175 (Civil Engineer)


Hi JT..
Dear have you managed your immigration case yourself or you hired any agent for that? 

Update.
Thanks..


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

umair said:


> Hi ram.
> Congratz.
> this was very quick. Dear can you tell me how many experience you have ? Also if you can list all the timelines from ACS and embassy it would be great. Have you secured MODL points?


Thanks Umair 
I am an Electronics Engineer and my assessing body was Engineers Australia. My time lines are in my signature. if you need any extra info please write. Yes I secured MODL points too (60) and I hired an agent to help me out through application process
Ram


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks RAM!
My academic documents are straight forward just need to attest it. But I need some help in preparing experience documents for ACS. Can you please tell me what documents you have sent to ACS for your assessments? And If its not a problem can you send me your documents for my understanding?? You can surely remove your employer name and other credentials from those docs.
Update.
Thanks..


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

umair said:


> Thanks RAM!
> My academic documents are straight forward just need to attest it. But I need some help in preparing experience documents for ACS. Can you please tell me what documents you have sent to ACS for your assessments? And If its not a problem can you send me your documents for my understanding?? You can surely remove your employer name and other credentials from those docs.
> Update.
> Thanks..


Hi Umair 
My assessing body was IEA not ACS, So my documents are different than the one needed for ACS. You can ask some other member who applied to ACS for evaluation.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

umair if u search the forum, u will get a lot of info on acs


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks ram and anj1976

@anj1975: what about your immigration status?

Thanks...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

umair, we applied in sept 08 under subclass 175. we got ACT state sponsorship in sept 09 so our application has been converted to 176. we are not in CSL or MODL. so waiting is our status


----------



## ajay77 (Oct 16, 2009)

*176 subclass non csl*



anj1976 said:


> umair, we applied in sept 08 under subclass 175. we got ACT state sponsorship in sept 09 so our application has been converted to 176. we are not in CSL or MODL. so waiting is our status



i have got the sponsorship for act 12th oct, but not applied to diac as i am not sure for the processing time .is going to take 2-3 years for the process.if so tis crazy to wait for such a long time plz advice.........................


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ajay if you have state sponsorship i doubt it would take 2-3 years. DIAC has give the timeline for every application except for state sponsored. my logic says it should not be beyond a year.


----------



## ajay77 (Oct 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> ajay if you have state sponsorship i doubt it would take 2-3 years. DIAC has give the timeline for every application except for state sponsored. my logic says it should not be beyond a year.



i saw ur post asking veronika about the same question but failed to read what she had replied to you.did u get a reply from her what did she say.......and about the time plz check the application processing time in immi.au they have mentined the time for the process.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no ajay, nothing has been written about ss non csl. neither did i get a reply from veronika but my agent says it should not take 2-3 years. I am alright with anything, now or then, just that a lil clarity in life would be better


----------



## ajay77 (Oct 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> no ajay, nothing has been written about ss non csl. neither did i get a reply from veronika but my agent says it should not take 2-3 years. I am alright with anything, now or then, just that a lil clarity in life would be better


 Are you done with your application with DIAC....? my wife and i are very confused at this point and might abort the process.the main reason, dont think can wait for 3 years, but am curious to know how your agent has told you it will not take 2 years because my agent has clearly told me about the change and it will take long....it is all so confusing


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just to mention what's 2 - 3 years for something that you REALLY want? 

I think it took us about 5 years all together - 2 years for the visa (one year to get everything together & the assessments and another for the main visa application) and then another few years putting the finances in place because we are self employed. We wanted to be financially secure before we moved. 

Haven't you ever you looked back and thought that the last year or so has flown by? 

I know that people migrating are in limbo until they have the approval (in most cases) but you simply get on with life. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ahmedbilalawan (Oct 21, 2009)

*Congratulations Brother...*

I saw your thread and i was very happy as you got Visa approval. Enjoy your happiness a lot.
Congratulations...
I am also a Secondary School Teacher and am going to apply for SSC Teacher Under CSL. By the way, what is your occupation?
Also tell me if i am also in CSL then my processing will also be of same time length. And, why they will allow you to enter Australia in June, 2010. Its too late na.
I am from Pakistan.
One's again congratulate you.
Wish you good luck...
Bye


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello Guys!
I do Have one query regarding DIAC Application assessment. Do they must need tax returns and payslips?

Update.

Thanks..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they dont ask for payslips or statements or tax returns, it just supports your work documents. since payslips have company name and the bank statements/tax returns support the same as well.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> they dont ask for payslips or statements or tax returns, it just supports your work documents. since payslips have company name and the bank statements/tax returns support the same as well.


Thanks anj1976 for ur reply.
Dear are you sure that DIAC will not required that? Because I may not have those thatswhy I am worrying..

Thanks..

Regards,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am not sure if they would but I dont htink it is in teh document checklist. you can check if it is in the checklist. being in the checklist makes it mandatory.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> I am not sure if they would but I dont htink it is in teh document checklist. you can check if it is in the checklist. being in the checklist makes it mandatory.


Thanks anj1976,
Dear what about your immigration status??

Update.

Thanks..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we applied in sept 08 for the visa, non CSL, non MODL, got our state sponsorship in September 09, converted form 175 to 176, now waiting.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> we applied in sept 08 for the visa, non CSL, non MODL, got our state sponsorship in September 09, converted form 175 to 176, now waiting.


Thanks Dear,
Did you submit payslips and tax returns with your DIAC Application?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes we did, we gave them for assessment as well.


----------



## furqank (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrat Ram!

Can you help me out.. I am preparing for my ACS assessment.

Thanks


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

If you can't or won't give references be prepared to give DIAC *everything* you've got - payslips, tax returns, social security slips and bank statements.

I gave these four types of docs and DIAC never asked again.

IMHO, references take a back seat - by far - to these docs in terms of convenience and dependency and safety. Being dependent on HR on emigration matters sounds very unsafe


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi ram,

Congratulation.

What's your plan regarding job. What is your profession?


----------

